# I just finished my new bow press



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought everyone would like to see a photo of my new bow press.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah.. that is a good one..
you gonna sell them or just showing off your skillz?:wink:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

That looks great!! Love that color.


----------



## zermatt7 (Mar 7, 2003)

How do you turn the lights off ?


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2003)

*Press*

Nice! I really like the color.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

Excellent! You are a true craftsman.

What are you going to cover the rollers with?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*great job*

but I think its called patent infringement


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

To reply to a few comments, 
1. no I am not selling them, way to much work and it weighs a ton!
2. I used vinyl tubing over the pins, which are just 1/2" dia. bolts.
3. It's not patent infringement, I am not selling them and there are enough differences from the other one you are refering to. There is no law saying I can't make something for myself if I see it somewhere else.:wink:


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*infrigment*

just a little humor dont get upset, post some more pictures you did a great job and it looks like quality workmanship.:wink:


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

That thing is nice! About how many hours do you think you have in it?


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

Joe P...you are right and wrong...

I went through last year about this time sweating a lawsuit via Sure-loc and with me making and selling 10 presses for extra x-mas money...

I ended up signing a cease and desist order with sure-loc's lawyers.

if you make it for yourself and yourself only,not a problem but i wouldn't advertise it with all the internet copyright lawyers we have here on this site.

the part you are wrong about is the changes you supposedly made...

Alot of people don't realize that Steve Gibbs has over 26 different items recognized on the patent for this press. just because you changed the length on some place here and there, he has that covered. this patent that was sent to me by his lawyers is roughly 28 pages in size and not counting the lawyer mumbo jumbo that was on the first ton of pages. he has the way the bowpress actually presses the bow patented so this actually makes yours a complete copy, no matter what size it is.

I'm not going to get into a copyright fight with anyone on this cause i basically know a helluva lot more on this subject than i bet anyone else does on this site about the patent on the sure-loc x-press. I got caught and paid my dues.

I admit, looks built really well, but it's better to not advertise on here that you copied something cause it seems we have alot of ******* wannabe lawyers that are obsessed with this type of situation.

one helpful tip....

take stickon felt you find in walmart and wrap you limb pocket siders on the inside so it doesn't scratch your powdercoat so much. it comes in 3 8.5 x 11 sheets in grren/black/white for around 4 bucks a package.

Lee


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

See that you used a 5 knob nut. What size is it? Have been looking for 1/2"-13 and the largest that I have found is a 3/8. If it's 1/2, please PM me back with info where I can purchase. Thanks - Paul

Great job in making your press.


----------



## Nemisis (Mar 24, 2005)

I like it!!!


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Joe P, 

1) got a shot of the other side of the press?

2) will it press the newer parallel limb bows?


----------



## Shane in WI (Feb 6, 2006)

I noticed your Hegner Scroll Saw off to the right of the new press. We have had one for over 20 years. Very nice saw. Used to use it alot, but rarely do anymore, not sure why.
Nice press too.
Shane


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Speaking of those knobs, where do you get those. I tried a couple of local stors and they don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

try looking for them at a fastenal store. but beware, you might have to buy a quantity of 50.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

arrowshooters said:


> Speaking of those knobs, where do you get those. I tried a couple of local stors and they don't know what I am talking about.



Try www.mcmaster.com
for 1/2"-13 thread studded plastic knob with 7-lobes.

$7.90 each plus shipping.

Part Number: 6092K63


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

that is where i ordered mine from NB, had to buy a QTY. of 50. the actual size of the ones on the x-press is 3/8"-16 nc.

hmmm....now that i looked at the site i see you can buy a small QTY. must be cause i bought through the company i work for.


----------



## Deerdevil (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work, looks great


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

All of the knobs are 3/8" x 16. The knobs that face forward are from ACE Hardware, I think they were about $4 each. The ones on the bottom have a larger 6 lobe knob that is 3" in diameter and has a 2" long stud. I would of used them in the front but they are too large. I cut the stud down to make give my hand more clearance. I got them when I cleaning out a garage for someone.

Joe


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

*Stupid ?*

know this may sound stupid, but where and how do you crank it to press the bow. Is that because I can't see it in the pic?


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Oops... the crank, that is why my fingers are hurting I forgot to put the crank back on before I took the picture, all I did was drill out a 1/2" coupling nut used to join threaded rod together so I could slip it over the crankshaft of the jack and cross pin it. I just use a rachet with a 3/4" socket on it to crank it out and back in when I need to.


----------



## MikeE (May 17, 2003)

*offset vs: straight line of holes*

I've seen other homemade presses of this style w/ the hole on the strut pieces just running in a line down the center of the strut. Are there advantages of offsetting the holes compared to just running them down the center line?


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Joe, 
Can you make one for an old shooting buddy. Just kidding, nice work and hope to shoot with you soon.
Danny:darkbeer:


----------

